# BLEEDING WHILE D/R & WORRIED



## danlau (May 16, 2005)

Hi Ladies .. YES! I need you all again.

Ok here goes .... At the mo I am D/R >>sniffing synaral and am on day 16 of sniffs so far. My normal cycle was due on the 20th and I 'came on' right on cue for six days with cramps everyday (normal length being 4-5 days with cramps on day 1 only) so I came off on the 26th. However today being the 29th I have gone to the loo first thing this morn and I am bleeding again (sorry for the tmi overload  ) its strange though because it doesn't look like what it normally looks like (arghhh tmi coimg again) its not heavy but looks like its almost cloudy reddish,brownish creamy colour and I have the faintest stomach ache (where as normally my 1st day gives me major cramps) .

Is this what should be happening as I'm pretty worried    Has anybody else experienced this ?? 
My baseline scan is on tuesday 31st so I am pretty concerned    :'

Hope you can all help FF , I don't know where I'd be without you.
xxxxx Laura


----------



## Nicola G (Sep 7, 2004)

Laura

Hun, I think you 'll be fine as I  (and I hope Ruth or one of the other ladies may say the same thing) I would have thought that the thinner your lining at down regging stage the better and then you can go on to stimming after your baseline scan on Tuesday.  While I was having tx I didn't bleed after my initial AF (which lasted about 9 days - which was longer than my usual AF) and  after starting d/r injections on Day 1 of my AF and I was worried that my lining wouldn't be thin enough to start stimming.

Best of luck and sending you lots of babydust.    

Nic xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tango (May 21, 2004)

Laura

I had the exact same thing, don't worry. Got my usual period and then some odd kind of spotting/brown stuff for a few days during downregging - which i have never ever had before.

it's perfectly normal - that's what the clinic told me! Just your body getting rid of everything whilst you're D/R - which is a good thing!  

tango
xxx


----------



## Angelbabywood (May 11, 2005)

Hia Laura and fellow  

Don't worry Chick.  I had exact same thing when dr.  I phoned my clinic as I was worried sick and they said it was normal and my body was getting rid of the last little pocket of stuff.

Keep ya chin up mate.  Not long now.

Kerry


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Def. normal and all sounds like things are on track for you being able to start stims.

Ruth


----------



## **Tashja** (Jan 13, 2005)

Thank god for FF !!

I am on Synarel and woke up this morning bleeding !! I have never panicked so much before !!! 

I phoned the clinic and thay have said it is normal and now I have read this I am feeling a bit better   though still worried but I think that is the mix of hormones and PMT   Can it get worse !!?? 

My tummy hurts  

Thanks for the info Guys

Tashja xx


----------

